#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  自己的指甲?

## 月下白狐

有人畫獸人是手腳上有長、尖銳的指甲,但也有人畫的是一般平常人的平指甲,大家是否在意自己的手腳的上長的指甲會造成細節上的問題?

----------


## lan

我選[我沒有尖指甲,不用在意]選項.

反正不一定要有尖指甲.也能想像自

己是受人呀!!~不用在意啦!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## 阿翔

說實的啊，
翔是真的有把指甲剪得尖尖的，
不過只是左前爪的「食指」，
因為翔在抓癢時唯一不會用這隻爪子啦…=.="
話說有了它，
很多同學也不敢在翔面前亂說話…

----------


## 許狼中將

中將是沒有尖指甲啊！
因為只要中將指甲一長！中將就會忍不住拿指甲剪去剪它！

----------


## DarkWolf

我的指甲長的很快又比別人硬(因該是遺傳吧)

留長一點可以當作武器

同學都不敢得罪我

想想如果指甲是尖的  那殺傷力更強

所以我通常是畫尖的

其實畫自己喜歡的樣子就好了

不用在意是尖的還是平的  



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    前幾天我媽要幫我剪指甲(因為我很討厭剪指甲  除非生教要檢查)

我就跟他抗議  結果被駁回

只好乖乖的伸出爪子讓他剪=   =

----------


## ShadelanJenn

也許很奇怪 (留長本身就很奇怪了吧) 只有右手有留長 尖尖的 應該沒有太大的危險性吧 

只是如果朝左手手掌劃下去 還是會割開(?!) 我是認為某些地方滿方便的 像是開一些包裝 (如零食 鋸齒狀的地方撕不開 中間也拉不開的話) 直接給它用尖銳的地方輕輕弄下去就割開了 超方便的啦！ 不過這只是玩笑~ 有時候可以拿來戳別人~ 有意想不到的效果~~ 

反正 平時有記得的話 (有一段時間) 都會帶手套就是了  但是過一段時間後 指甲都會不知不覺中漸漸磨圓滑了...... (不過戳人跟抓人還是滿痛的 XD)

----------


## 柴田 雷

我不用尖指甲就可以抓傷人了OWO（流血）

我不喜歡尖指甲，因為自己也很容易刺傷。

----------


## 布雷克

我都畫尖沒有想過能用來當武器耶@@

過慣宅中生活的關係吧呵呵

我覺得如果是獸人,真要有殺傷力要像迅猛龍那樣的爪子才夠用XD

----------


## 狼王白牙

所以這個問題是自己有獸人設定的時候, 

筆下的自己指甲是什麼形狀嗎?

如果是我的就是喜歡尖銳的, 是危險武器 XD

這不叫指甲, 叫做爪子

----------


## 風獄

小獸我的指甲是尖的 但會修
不至於到可以傷人
起初是因為怕工作會斷
可是後來留長了 就覺得蠻好看的
雖然有時候朋友會說 小心不要傷到人
但通常先商到的是我自己XD
(抓癢抓太大力...)

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

小狼我選"我有尖指甲,我會控制自己指甲的尖度(也就是會剪指甲)"
不過我還蠻討厭剪指甲的...(感覺自己好像少了一項武器XD?)
長指甲還挺方便的~而且有時候也不錯看
但太長也會抓傷別人...特別是自己握拳頭的時候XD""

----------


## 蒼鬢魂兒

魂的獸設中本來就沒注意爪子，因為沒有傷害生物的作想？
平日則因為需要彈鋼琴，沒法留指甲。
頂多屈起四指壓住大拇指，看來有些像狗的爪（？），權充一下。

----------


## 小楓

我的指甲又長又尖, 同學們都會提防我 
當同學們想偷襲我的時候
我會立刻還擊
每次他們都會受傷(哈)

----------


## 劍痞

「前陣子有『無意』留過左食指的指甲，
「等到一長之後想剪也不知道從何下手了。」（望

「當初是留來為了抓癢用的，
「不過適可而止會比較好。」（啥

「大約是一般還沒突出來的兩倍至三倍長……
「那一段時間也超怕撞到什麼然後指甲翻掉就爽快了。」

「聽說真的會很痛快。」（咦

「但最後因為不便的關係還是解決掉了，
「重點處理用具不是指甲刀，而是那種大剪刀這樣。」（掩面

「──雙腳姆指指甲也有同樣的情形，
「太厚的關係，不拿大剪刀不行的啊……」（沒誤

----------


## 上官犬良

我的指甲都陷到肉裡了......
沒辦法阿...化學藥品每天都要碰的萬一殘留在指甲裡會很刺激吧

不喜歡指甲太多花樣
都不知道頂著花俏的指甲是要怎樣歐鼻康(喂

----------


## 極地尋找

如果說在畫圖時,是會這樣的(在意)

畢竟要看清楚到底有比較好還是沒比較好呀~不看清楚的話會變成骨折了(哇!)

以前真的有為自己的手指的指甲尖用指甲刀

細細的給它搓成三角形就是了~這樣不是很帥嗎!?

這樣才好玩呀,把手放在褲袋裡,有種特別的滿足感-///-

↑白痴

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

=口=尖指甲嗎!!!
我其實是懶的剪~~才會變成這樣的[不知不覺就變長了]

----------


## 狂龍

指甲很長ˊ﹏ˋ

但不具有殺傷力　有抓東西的習慣 ((抓抓~

((其實是很想用尖...但沒辦法...


指甲...我是用來吃東西或撕東西用的...

((迷:撕皮?吃肉?

恩恩~是阿... 痾...不是拉 吃餅乾  撕肉(分半)  不想弄髒手指=w=

----------


## 佛烈克斯

貓科動物的可以自由伸縮耶~(燦)

一般指甲啊...沒有的時候會想留長
有的時候又想剪掉= =||好奇怪的矛盾...

----------


## 咩

我沒有尖指甲  不用在意

但是我的指甲還是很長= =  剪指甲感覺好浪費時間XDD

衛生習慣不好的狼=.=

我覺得指甲保持乾淨就夠了  難怪常常受傷= =[/img][/quote]

----------


## Fonshin

an...

小風的設定有尖爪

可作攻擊用

但不會傷到自己

------------------------------------

爪子與指甲應該不一樣吧

指甲亂抓而掀開的話可就很好玩了

~~

----------


## 蒼月

我的指甲就算剪了
被我抓到的人還是哇哇叫
然後再跟我一起困惑為啥指甲都有修都有剪還這麼恐怖...

搞到最耗我也懶得想了
乾脆自由生長

反正在工廠上班
他會自己突然斷掉

而且沒指甲阿蒼蒼會不開心....[因為不方便

----------


## 寒燒

現實中，小弟是平常固定時間修剪指甲；而獸設其實沒有明確自己的指甲或是掌爪的特徵，不過依舊也是會固定修剪的

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

之前國中有留過指甲

但是後悔了

因為有ㄧ次打球 指甲斷掉 血流如注

之後 就沒再留指甲了 

有在打球 指甲長了就剪掉

不想再讓恐怖的事情發生><

----------


## 小尾

我不會去留長指甲
因為有時候常常傷到自己
又因為我需要搬重物
怕撞到指甲外翻(那很痛，而且很恐怖)

----------


## 七原

有一次看到報紙上一位阿婆指甲留的超長超恐怖(長到地上轉了好幾圈
自此之後都會定時剪指甲= =

----------


## 夢．碎

我沒有指甲尖~
但不常剪甲(經常被同學說指甲長)
當指甲長到握筆時手掌會痛才記得要剪
(通常第二日都會忘記了這回事.....)

----------


## 羽翔

我沒有尖指甲,不用在意+1
不過我的指甲還是有點長ω((不習慣剪)

----------


## 野狼1991

> 我的指甲長的很快又比別人硬(因該是遺傳吧)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 點擊以顯示隱藏內容
> 
>     前幾天我媽要幫我剪指甲(因為我很討厭剪指甲  除非生教要檢查)
> ...


嘎呼,遇到同伴了勒XDDD"
我的指甲好像也是比別人硬,所以得要固定剪(也是因為長很快
不然跟同學玩時老是會抓傷別人ˊ3ˋ"

劃說我們也都是被媽媽順服的狼呢(咦!?訓獸師媽媽大人!?
(DarkWolf:只有你吧!?

----------


## 幻影紅虎

指甲?
有看過可以伸縮的指甲
要攻擊的時候可以伸出
不用的時候可以縮起來
大貓的爪子真好用~

----------


## 耳雨杏x源

彈琴+1

指甲太長的話
案出來的聲音反而都有「摳摳摳摳」的聲音
自己聽了會很煩......

長的又快又硬+1

不過幸好我有定時修指甲的習慣。

沒有想過拿指甲當武器，
對方的血&肉都會卡在指甲縫裡，
想到就覺得好可怕......

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

阿沃的爪子不是尖尖的呢!(因為阿沃要練鋼琴)

不過還有牙齒阿....((奸笑

----------


## 洛思緹

沒有尖指甲+1

因為敝獸是彈鍵盤樂器的

指甲不剪不行啊，會受傷QAQ

不然敝獸指甲也想要留長阿O口O

----------


## 藍焰

我認為我的爪子沒有很尖，只是長了些
主要是拿來抓人和抓養用的(長長的抓起來比較舒服
被我抓的人都說我的爪很尖，明明就是圓弧型的為什麼會尖呢？(抓自己都不覺的(廢話

之前是久久才剪一次，直到一件事發生
不久前在學校打籃球，而我這個常常在籃球場當花瓶的狼，那天不知道哪條神經接錯了，跑去救球，球沒救到就算了，還跌倒，那也就算了，心愛的爪子還從中間斷掉了  :jcdragon-shock:  ，當時真的超痛也超難過的，之後很緊張的跑去保健室，阿姨才跟我說我的爪留太長了
其實在那之前老媽和老師都叫我趕快剪掉，說這樣容易藏汙納垢耳且斷掉會很痛，不過我不聽
直到此事發生，我才週期性的剪一次，但我的爪依舊留的長長的(它長得很快

----------


## 路過的狗

我沒有尖指甲,不用在意

喔~有尖指甲很危險呢

不小心抓傷別的獸那就糟糕了

所以狗狗沒有尖指甲

不希望抓傷別獸XD

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

有尖指甲

右手五指都有

但是會控制尖銳度

不然在抓癢時怕會抓受傷

----------


## Suntusk

稍微低頭看了一下

是尖的呢

而且似乎挺銳利的

輕輕劃一下就可以在冰塊上留下痕跡

不過啊...

除非必要啦

不然我寧可拿著我的沃德倫薩  哈哈

----------


## 嵐霖

沒有尖指甲，不用在意。
不過別人不在意，我滿在意的...
每次別人拿指甲抓我我都只能拿肉墊去K他
K的他好像在按摩似的=A=
所以再考慮留不留OAO?

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

我的指甲很短

不知為何

會無意識的去咬

可能是因為緊張之類的吧

不然咬了之後

想咬平

所以一直咬

一直咬到痛

所以指甲剪與我無緣的說..........

----------


## ζ媚狐 雪兒

我有尖指甲,我會控制自己指甲的尖度(也就是會剪指甲)
想留長但是我的指甲瞞薄的呢 
而且長到一定程度會自己斷掉QwQ
加上加人也會罵  所以往往流一段時間就被迫撿掉了
以前國中時有修成尖形的過  但是當時留得不夠長勉強修尖形狀很奇怪  所以我都是修成圓的呢

----------


## 魂也狼

我的爪子是的尖的

用來攻擊的阿XXD~

但不會用到出血~(血耶~><)

爪子用處好多喔 :Smile:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

像是

撕桶餐上的塑膠膜(我還是學生~)   
別人都要拿剪刀  哈~

另外一個就是

用膠帶直接用爪子割斷  偶爾有人沒帶剪刀 就叫我去弄  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 大漠之狼

昨晚才剪完..
每次都很懶得剪，都到一定的長度才剪。

不論如何，指甲長短都不會成為在下的武器。這點是可以肯定的。

----------


## Anfauglir

老實說沒有特別在意，大概我家的狼操弄的是比較屬於法術型的能力XD
不過緊急的時候要用來防身大概還是會有用？

至於三次元的部份……… 
對不起我比較常用咬的（掩面）
只有真的受不了的時候才會剪，所以指甲下粉紅色的部份就越來越少了。

----------


## 大神狼兒

就算不刻意剪尖形的...

我的爪子依然還是有殺傷力0w0...

當然是防身用啊！


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    萬一哪天被強暴的話...    
    


身邊沒武器的話...

自己的爪子就是最好的武器啦！

雖然平時是很懶的剪...

不過長過頭的話還是會剪啦！

而且會剪到底...

然後會有一陣子抓頭抓癢都會很不方便這樣...

----------


## 燄瀆

留長指甲挺不放便的...在傷人之前就先把自己抓死啦www
不過如果是設定的話，我喜歡給我的角色尖銳的爪子，畢竟是獸嘛，爪子與牙是最原始的武器
說到這裡就有點羨慕貓了，能屈能伸的爪子真好啊，平常收起來當隻隨和慵懶的貓，一生起氣來就露出真本性ww

----------


## 螺旋狼

我的指甲沒刻意弄尖，也沒刻意留長，不過還是常常會很長

會放著忘記剪指甲 就越來越長 越來越長 <del>這分明是藉口</del>

不得不說有個指甲再很方便

但是自己的指甲明明不尖卻偶而會不小心傷到自己 真是不知道為什麼 OWQ

----------


## 夜星

投票者剛好抽中第111個~
基本上除了自己的獸設以外(因為是狼)
本人沒有尖指甲,指甲不會留太長也不會太短
太短抓癢挺煩的
,太長抓了自己會受傷(都以抓癢為標準?

----------


## wlo2705104

我被自己指甲給刺傷Orz  
抓脖子會抓傷
有好也有壞啦呵呵

----------


## 斯冰菊

> 不知為何
> 
> 會無意識的去咬
> 
> 可能是因為緊張之類的吧
> 
> 不然咬了之後
> 
> 想咬平
> ...


本狼的狀況與涅爾以及冬狼一樣，都是用咬的，有的時候甚至於會咬太深到流出血與脫掉一些皮！！！ :wuffer_bloody: 

其實有一次左腳腳底皮咬到腳跟都沒有皮，肌肉露出來，幸好後來有再長好。 :狐狸嚇到: 

過去歷經好幾次的戒除計劃，通通失敗；今年的比較成功，最長持續一星期沒有咬爪子。現在正在用獎勵與建立自信心的方式，讓本狼永遠戒除咬爪子的壞習慣！！！凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~！！！ :wuffer_howl: 

本狼的狼人設有爪子，長度普通，不過在近身攻擊與牙齒一樣是主力！！！ :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 狼の寂

小寂有指甲，但沒有刻意的去把它削尖，它自己隨著時間過去就有點利了! 
雖然沒有稜角...

咱指甲最長留到0.5cm而已  OAO
再長下去小寂的人類媽媽就會開始xxx了 = A =
而且太長也有點不方便

其實咱若是指甲剪短了會不舒服，所以習慣於留長指甲   ~ O w O ~

----------


## 蜥蜴人.卡拉什

我会控制爪子尖度，因为有在抓痒时抓伤过外皮．．．．所以都会修剪。不过还是会保留一定的长度，所以基本上还是可以伤人的（非致命，除非真的去留尖的话是可以造成相当严重的伤口:P）

----------


## 陸合巡

小陸的爪爪留長了也不是尖的，而且小陸最近習慣把爪爪給修短>w<

----------


## 小藍龍

敝龍的指甲會留長再用指甲剪剪的尖尖的
但只有最沒殺傷力的小指會這樣做:"3

----------


## 凔藍

敝龍會留指甲
但只會留小指
雖然指甲不是尖的~是圓的~
刺到還是會痛喔 :jcdragon-tail-faster:

----------

